# UK & Ireland Coastline Appreciation Thread



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

_*It Would Be Great If Any Other forumers could contribute!*_


*St. Ives 
Porthgwidden and the island.*


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

*Sennen Cove*


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh I've seen some pics of the Scottish coast and some look like the Caribbean! Really, really impressive.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ The only difference being is that the water is absolutley freezing!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

*St. Michaels Mount*


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

*St Michaels Mount Cont.*

[


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Looks like this is turning into the St Ives appreciation thread... Some of mine 












































































































































































St Ives in the sun = Heaven on earth


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Minnack theatre, Cornwall










Giants Causeway, County Antrim, Northern Ireland




























Fingal's cave, Staffa, Scotland (part of the same prehistoric lava flow)


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

It's not the med, but the British isles definitly have some nice pieces of coast.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Chesil Beach, Dorset



















Seven Sisters, Sussex


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Durdle Door, Dorset










Lulworth Cove, Dorset










Outer Hebrides, Scotland


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Minnack theatre, Cornwall



^^That rocky outcrop there in the background has some good views and walks along the cliffs there! Some pics.


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

helium said:


> *St. Michaels Mount*


The Travel channel has shown this place on one of their shows. During low tide people can walk toward the castle.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

very, very nice. :drool:


----------



## danz013 (Feb 28, 2007)

absoultely beutiful.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's some I took on a day-trip to Nefyn, North Wales a couple of weeks ago.

Location


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

and some of Tenby in South Wales


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The Isles of Scilly off the SW coast of Cornwall with the warmest climate in the UK.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

More Wales, this time Portmeirion in the North



















and nearby Criccieth


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

St Kilda, bird sanctuary way out into the atlantic. People used to live here until the 19th Century but life was so tough it's now an uninhabited bird sanctuary.





































and even further out to sea, Rockall, the most remote part of the UK.


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

Old Head of Kinsale:


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ballycotton Island:









Roches Point:









Cork Harbour:









Youghal Bay:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

The west coast of Ireland from what i've seen just looks amazing, it's right on the edge of the world so to speak.

The Isles of Scilly look amazing especially for Scuba diving but its a complete rip off getting to them though to be honest especially to foreign tourists where the exchange rate doesn't sway in their favour...

and I still need to explore Wales alot more, the Lleyn Penninsula is beckoning me i tell ya!


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

helium said:


> The west coast of Ireland from what i've seen just looks amazing, it's right on the edge of the world so to speak.


Oh yeah. Kerry Peninsula, Mizen Head and Dingle are absolutely stunning, but most impressive and, unfortunately, most crowded by hordes of tourists, are Cliffs of Moher:


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

West coast of Ireland - Galway Bay and the Burren:


----------



## bb78 (Aug 17, 2003)

Galway:













































Aran Islands:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Amazing! saw these areas on coast and some of those areas i'd only read about so to see images of them was very nice indeed. sort of like the exmoor coast (some huge cliffs they have there.) and cornwall (around penwith) and north Devon (around hartland point) all rolled into one but slightly grander and wilder.

those places look very good in the rain, so in the off chance of some sun it would look even better.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

From the forumer justme and flickr

More from Cornwall and surrounding area (and some islands)


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

*Mayo Co, Ireland*

Approx a week ago (July 30, so called Reek Sunday) I climbed Croagh Patrick in Mayo county, Ireland’s west. It’s a kind of Catholic pilgrimage, but even if you are a non Catholic loser  try it. Some amazing views up there. And St Patrick’s bed is there, in case you were wondering.


----------



## pike (Oct 2, 2007)

*Port Isaac in August...*

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1116/1476948712_4b07c998b3_o.jpg[/url]


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Some great shots on this thread


Heres some pics from my last visit to Ireland - they are all from around Dublin.


----------



## Sikario (Feb 5, 2005)

Cornish Coast


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Lovely :cheers:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

NothingBetterToDo said:


>


These two are amazing NBTD! :applause:


----------

